# My Supra



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Far too many pictures of Datsuns on this board!  

So here's a few of my car...

























My car parked next to the little runabout I bought to do the shopping in... 









And one on the dyno (393bhp/329lbft)...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Have you got anymore pics please*

of the lovely Red Mazda    .

Glen


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Throrin, car looks baad man!

Let me post up some piccies of me dads supe, show these gtr boys some beauty....


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

Why are people posting photos of MX-5s on here?


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

WITH OLD WHEELS


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Far too many pictures of Datsuns on this board!*

A few more pix on Supra's Skyline's and things
Warning!Nude Pictures.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

What's that black thing obscuring the view of the 348 tagra


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thorin*

Sorry to hear that you only got 393bhp. But all said and done as it was only running on 4 cylinders you must have been well pleased    .

Fork Lift my a**e  , you know what I mean  .

Glen

ps. does look sweet by the way


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

U_Ali,
awesome looking supra, i saw it option last week, it a very tidy car. What have you got her in for?

Mat


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Thorin*



TOKYO said:


> *Sorry to hear that you only got 393bhp. But all said and done as it was only running on 4 cylinders you must have been well pleased    .
> 
> Fork Lift my a**e  , you know what I mean  .
> 
> ...


Yeah Glen but 393bhp isn't bad for just an exhaust and decat 

You got one of them furry steering wheel covers for the datsun yet? ooh and a beaded seat cover? 

And Charlie, you lie! I've looked at those photo's in great detail, damned if I can find ANY cars in there at all. Hmm, I'll have another look see if I can spot one.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Far too many pictures of Datsuns on this board!*



Charlie said:


> *A few more pix on Supra's Skyline's and things *


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thorin*

Yeah forgot to say good pics Charlie :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Merli said:


> *Why are people posting photos of MX-5s on here?
> 
> *


Merli,

Correction, that lovely red Mazda Thorin posted up is actually a MX3.

Nice Mazda Thorin


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *Merli,
> 
> Correction, that lovely red Mazda Thorin posted up is actually a MX3.
> 
> Nice Mazda Thorin  *


Good spot, it's a neighbours and is a nice example, good little cars.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lmfao*

Nice cars people,

Charlie, what can I say, excellent !!

As for the mx3, I dont know what it is about these cars, but I just want to hurt it. I want to take its tight little japanese butt, and fit NOs and turbos and tune the buggery out of it, I wanna slam it and put on Touring arches, and fit 20" wheels, then I wanna take it down to a long stretch of autobahn and thrash it senseless, and just keep upping the boost til its tiny little v6 cylinders explode, its googlie headlamps fly out their mountings and the car catches fire!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO KILL IT !!!     Theyre just so nice, and tight and prim and proper, it needs to be bladee'd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh Dear, deep breaths, calming down now !!

J...............:smokin:


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

nnice but why you got a slow fiat,sorry ferrari My sisters boyfriend had got a 348 which he thought was quick...until he went in a R33 skyline


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

looks like a mr2 rep to me


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Jesus Blade, don't hold back on us, come on tell us how you really feel. 

The Ferrari is the real thing, and while it's not as quick as my Supra it's still not exactly slow! 

Sounds nice too.


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

As we are talking all things Supra here...

Is the 1000hp 'Be-he-moth' (Reservoir Dogs DJ stylee) you know the one that had so much attention... last year?.. time flies... anyway... is it ready for TOTB or what?

I was thinking of letting the guy in on the secret of knocking 3/10 sec off his quarter time with just a spanner... never seen anyone do it here... yet we did it all the time in the States... only works for RWD take offs Skyliners so of no value to you...

Anyways up... is the car complete etc...

M.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

The car is apparently just about finished, I heard it was getting all the mapping finished next couple of weeks or so. Looks like we'll have quite a few big power Supra's at TotB I believe.


----------



## Merli (May 15, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *Merli,
> 
> Correction, that lovely red Mazda Thorin posted up is actually a MX3.
> 
> Nice Mazda Thorin  *


I was actually referring to the big black thing in most of the photos 

In Australia, that "MX3" is marketed as a "Eunos 30X", Eunos being the prestige Madza subdivision. 

edit: OH! btw, if you're talking about high powered Supras, I believe 'SW' from the States has signed up on here earlier this year, under the alias "Streetking"... He can answer all your questions about Supra, being the owner of the fastest US Supra for quite a while (now overthrown).


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

Ask if he knows the 'trick' with the front ARB?


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't know him I'm afraid, and he doesn't frequent the board.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

nice car thorin
love supras in black, you just need that shirt unbuttoned a bit more an get some miracle grow on your hairy chest  

as far as big power supras go.............
calders claimed 750 bhp supra only run 12 secs at crail.
would be ****ed off with that if i owned it.
monkey mark will run 12's with no where near that kinda power
lee


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*750 bhp supra only run 12 secs at crail*

skylinelee

It maybe only done a 12 sec 1/4,but you should have been there to see it run.
It was on race slicks and it broke traction all the way till it was in 3 rd gear then it took off.
my white skyline done a 11.8 at crail with a top speed of 120 mph
the Calder supra crossed the line at 130 mph.
if they come to TOTB we better watch out for this car

Keith


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

Calder don't exactly have the best of reputations but it certainly sounds like their Supra has the power (just not the driver skill or sensibility from all accounts). Dunno if that will be at TotB, apparently it's up for sale.

My car did a 13.12 on tyres down to the wear indicators, into a headwind, and running slightly lower boost due to a leak. With a 130mph terminal the Calder Supra should be capable of a LOT quicker.

Think there's at least 5 or 6 big power Supra's (single turbo or big HKS twins) that I can think of that should be at TotB. Should be good, still think the bloody ticket price is a complete rip off this year though!


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Mat B???
You weren't there when we dropped it off were ya, as I met a fella with a GTR33, admiring the black NSX????


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

U_Ali,
Your car was already in there when i got there. I stood in the garage admiring your car and Kikis NSX for ages.


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh ok... had you mixed up with someone else....its in for some little upgrades....whats yours in for???


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Pretty much the same, a few goodies for under the bonnet i hope and some new rims.
May see you up there sometime

regards
Matt


----------



## u_ali (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice one, when you picking it up??


----------

